# Rapid Fielding Initiative - Lean Fielding - Ft. Drum NY



## Crusader74 (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought We were issued some amount of kit until I saw this ! lol


----------



## Centermass (Dec 17, 2009)

I worked the development and prototype of the CAC card years ago. Pretty neat to see it today helping those soldiers on both the logistical giving and receiving ends.


----------

